# ioSafe hard drive struck by lightning, still works



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> One of the more interesting events we witnessed at CES was from the hardware vendor ioSafe. The company creates disaster proof hardware that is designed to withstand fires, floods, and robberies, and in order to highlight how cool their storage devices are, they attempt to destroy the drives every year at CES. In previous years they have burned, excavated, dropped, and drowned their drives. This year they upped the ante by literally striking the drive with nearly 1,000,000 watts of electricity!


More


----------



## krisrian (Jan 25, 2012)

I have also seen their videos on YouTube. I was really amazed with their product. I have read a of it review from http://www.solidstateharddriverevie...external-hard-drive-sl2000gbusb20-review.html and found out that at that time its already water proof and fire resistant. This new one from them is even more as it is a thunder resistant. It is really the perfect place to save your very important files.


----------

